# Treiber für AMD Prozessor unter Windows 7



## LiLaLauneBr (22. April 2010)

*Treiber für AMD Prozessor unter Windows 7*

Hallo,

unter Windows XP musste man ja immer den AMD Prozessor Driver (den Sinn dahinter habe ich nie verstanden), Power Monitor (wegen Stromsparfunktion) und den DualCoreOptimizer (keine Ahnung für was der ist) installieren. Ist das für Windows 7 auch noch nötig?

Grüße
LiLa


----------



## MisterSmith (22. April 2010)

*AW: Treiber für AMD Prozessor unter Windows 7*



LiLaLauneBr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> unter Windows XP musste man ja immer den AMD Prozessor Driver (den Sinn dahinter habe ich nie verstanden), Power Monitor (wegen Stromsparfunktion) und den DualCoreOptimizer (keine Ahnung für was der ist) installieren. Ist das für Windows 7 auch noch nötig?
> 
> ...


 AMD Prozessor Driver
Diesen hatte ich glaube ich für die Cool 'n Quiet Funktion installiert, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.

DualCoreOptimizer
Damit zumindest theoretisch die zwei Kerne auch von Programmen/Spielen verwendet werden, die es von sich aus nicht unterstützen.

Ach, ich habe ja beide installiert:

AMD Prozessor Driver
AMD PowerNow!™ and Cool’n’Quiet™ technologies allow the system to
dynamically and automatically select the processor speed, voltage and power
combination that match the instantaneous user performance need. 

DualCoreOptimizer
AMD Dual-Core Optimizer utility synchronizes Time Stamp Counter (TSC) MSRs on AMD
Dual-Core Processors.(Gab noch eine bessere Erklärung, weiß aber leider nicht wo)


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (25. April 2010)

*AW: Treiber für AMD Prozessor unter Windows 7*

Stimmt, dafür war das gut. Aber werden die Treiber nun noch unter Windows 7 benötigt? Zumindest gibt es auf der AMD Treiberseite dazu nichts Aktuelles. Aber ich glaube unter XP war das auch nicht jedem geläufig, dass man für den Prozessor noch Zusatztreiber installieren musste. Deshalb bin ich mir dabei etwas unschlüssig.

_edit: Eine zweite Recherche mit Google hat mir die Antwort gegeben: Ab Vista ist die Installation des AMD Prozessor Treibers und des Dual Core Optimizers nicht mehr nötig. Habe ich mich beim ersten Mal googeln wohl zu doof angestellt._


----------



## fiumpf (25. April 2010)

*AW: Treiber für AMD Prozessor unter Windows 7*



LiLaLauneBr schrieb:


> Stimmt, dafür war das gut. Aber werden die Treiber nun noch unter Windows 7 benötigt? Zumindest gibt es auf der AMD Treiberseite dazu nichts Aktuelles. Aber ich glaube unter XP war das auch nicht jedem geläufig, dass man für den Prozessor noch Zusatztreiber installieren musste. Deshalb bin ich mir dabei etwas unschlüssig.


Probiere es doch einfach aus: Lade den Cool n Quiet-Switcher, mit welchem du CnQ an- und ausschalten kannst.

http://shooter-szene.4players.de/module-Downloads-display-lid-562.phtml

Mit ChrystalCPUID kannst du dir den Takt in Echtzeit anzeigen lassen:

http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalCPUID/index-e.html

Wenn es ohne Treiber funktioniert brauchst du diesen nicht installieren. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das Betriebssystem nicht relevant ist, da dies auf der AMD-Support-Seite auch so angezeigt wird, der Treiber also für alle OS geeignet ist.


----------

